# الى كل من له معرفة بال vibration



## abu talib (28 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم شباب:56:
ارجوا المساعدة في كيفية معرفة وجود عدم اتزار في بكرة دوارة???
حتى الان توصلت لكشف اي اهتزاز وذلك عن طريق حساس تسارع... 
لكني اريد معرفة مسافة بعد الثقل عن المركز و زاويته... 
و الشكر مسبقا لمن يساهم بالتوضيح...


----------



## abu talib (29 سبتمبر 2009)

وين الشباب???
يا اخوان لا تستقل اي معلومة... ممكن تكون بداية خيطالوصول


----------



## zamalkawi (2 أكتوبر 2009)

هل يمكنك وضع مخطط للنظام الميكانيكي؟
أين وضعت حساس التسارع؟
مضى وقت طويل على دراستي هذه الأشياء لذا ضع المخطط كي نفكر سويا


----------



## abu talib (3 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي زملكاوي... اتمنى ان يوضح الملف المرفق الامر...
شكرا لك واتمنى ان يدوم التواصل.
هذا ايميلي [email protected] راسني عليه في حال ضياع الشاركة


----------



## zamalkawi (3 أكتوبر 2009)

أخي، فتحت الصورة، ولكن ليس لدي برنامج اوتوكاد
على كل حال سأفكر وأخبرك بما وصلت إليه كي نتناقش


----------



## abu talib (6 أكتوبر 2009)

اشكرك اخي زملكاوي.. وساكون سعيد بسماع اي اضافة منك انشاء الله تعالى.


----------



## abu talib (8 أكتوبر 2009)

Dear Zamalkawi
Find on attachment simple mechanical drawing


----------



## abu talib (18 أكتوبر 2009)

يا اخوة انا معلوماتي قليلة بموضوع الاهتزازات... لذلك اي معلومة ممكن ان تفيد كثير. ان شاء الله


----------



## ابو النرجس (18 أكتوبر 2009)

او انت اين ايام الفايبريشن يعني 2001 
الله يذكرك بالخير د . عبد السلام العامري


----------



## lo0ol (18 أكتوبر 2009)

اخواني انا مشتركة جديدة بالمنتدى ارجو كل من عندو معلومات عن الميكاترونيك يرسلها الي
شكرا.


----------

